# Red eyed crocodile skink research



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been doing a lot of research on these for a while now and have started typing up my own work on them and just wanted anyone who knows about these if my work so far is correct this is what I have so far any comments welcome and if I have anything incorrect please correct me as I am looking for a pair of these at the moment and cannot wait to get them 

Thankyou in advance

RED​EYED​CROCODILE​SKINKS

　​Overview
　​Latin name: Tribolonotus Gracilis.
Adult size: Average of around 18-22 cm.
Average life span: Have been know to live upto 10 years but not a great deal is know about them at present.
Native to: Indonesia (Irian Jaya) and New Guinea
Temperament: Shy 
　
　
*Red Eyed Crocodile Skinks Native Habitat​*RECS are normally found in humid wooded areas near water in Indonesia and New Guinea with ambient temperatures of around 22c - 27c although from what I have read they dont really bask too much but if they have a lower ambient temp then an area should be provided of around 83F and the humidity levels should be 60% or above. They can also be found in human populated areas within the right conditions.
　
*Apperance​*At an early age the head is of a yellowish to creamy colour with reddish orange colours also present the base colour of most rec skinks is a browny colour and at this age they have a yellow slit on their eye socket. They are around 6cm in size at this time.
Adult T gracilis have an overall size of around 18-22cm with the male being slightly larger and heavier at this size the red rings surrounding the eyes are fully developed and they will have also a orange colour under the chin and they have a dark brown/black body markings along with the three rows of spines along their backs and tails.
　
*Lighting​*I have read alot about people saying they dont need a uv lighting but as far as I know they need a low percentage of UV lighting is required you can make use of infra red lighting as they are quite shy and usually come out in darker periods.
　
*Terrarium Size​*I would suggest that for a pair you would need something around 2.5ft- 3ft ideally something tall as they enjoy climbing and would not suggest wooden vivariums as they need high humidity and this could damage the wooden vivs
　​*Terrarium Decor​*You want as with any reptile to keep their terrarium as natural as possible and you need to remeber they are found mainly in rainforests areas so you want a substrate that will hold moister. I have seen alot of people have stone and dirt with water and then a layer of moss on top, you need to have pleanty of hides through out the terrarium both above and under the substrate is a good idea. They also like to climb and branches that they can climb on should be provided. Red eyeds also like water and can swim so ideally a terrarium large enough to provide something they can swim in but still enough room to provide the hides and and space for them to lay would also be good.
　​*Red eyed crocodile skinks Husbandry​*Ideally the terraium should have drainage so the feces can be flushed out with water if this is not possible the water would need to be changed daily and the terraium cleaned weekly.
　
*Red eyed crocodile skinks food​*Red eyeds will eat meal worms wax worms and crickets and have heard some are feed crickets and should be dusted with clacium twice a week although adults can be supplimented once a week unless females are producing eggs then this should be done daily.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

It's good to see people interested in these little lizards. Can I ask where you got your information from? If you haven't already look at this website > Deans Crocodile Skinks..Main page < It is pretty much the crocodile skink bible!

I'll point out a few things (but these are just from my experience):
- My crocodile skink becomes a lot more active at slightly higher temps (around 88-90F), this could be individual preference but as long as a good temperature gradient is created then you can get away with slightly higher basking temperatures.
- I would recommend that these guys are given some UV light (mine is currently on 5%), they are crepuscular and I will often see mine basking under the UV early morning and later on in the day.
- I wouldn't give them water deep enough to swim in as they prefer to bathe (they'll only really swim when startled and when running away) but yes, a water area with these guys is important
- I never see my skink eat but (judging by the bowl) she like dubia roaches and mealworms. Skinks are known for enjoying worms, snails and slugs (although mine has never shown an interest)

It's a good start for a care/info sheet though  you've obviously done some good research


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes very interested in these the are beautiful little reptiles and have been looking into them for a good few months now I have been reading alot about them and am eagerly awaiting getting them my research is an on going thing I have just been trawling the internet and looking in forums but there doesnt seem to be a great deal of people that know about these wonderful skinks.

I think with the swimming thing I had seen a few videos of them swimming and read a few bits about it and took it that it was again maybe preference by the crocs as I have 3 bearded dragons 2 of which just sit in the bath and another that actually swims about obviously i dont put too much wanter in with them but he get right into it and swims about for ages lol.
But its good to be corrected if I had it wrong thankyou although i would never put anything oin water where it coulnt touch the bottom.

As for the uvb the person clearly didnt do much research into them before they got them as they clearly had no light as they said they dont have need uvb and they use a ceramic heater so therfore thier skinks have no light atall and I thinl one of the first things I learnt was they need UVB.

LOL the page you gave me the link to is on my faourites bar and said to my girlfriend have a look at this its like the bible for red eyeds very good website the guy obviously loves these little guys. 

As for my info its just trawling the internet and filtering out the rubbish but to be honest I could just use the website you added above lol but i just feel if I can type it from memory then it shows that its is going and im remembering it or perhaps im just weird lol.

I have been looking for these for a long time and am finding it very hard to find anyone that breeds them or sells them anywhere that does sell them have been out of stock for several months I am hoping that I can pick some up when I go to KP REP Show in august.

I am just trying to get as much info as possible on them for myslef really I did the same with my beardies but never typed it up really even though people say they are really easy to look after and are the best for starters I still wanted to have as much info as possible then you can give them the best life possible and get the best results from them 

Thankyou for your info I can now go and make my first amendment to my info lol Im hoping the rest is ok though 

Thanks again


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

It's really nice to see people doing their research! But yeah it is difficult when so much advice is conflicting. 

I think UVB is important with these, mostly because I find supplementation quite difficult with them (powder always falls off before they get eaten!). I'd rather be safe than sorry 

Don't worry, I do the same thing :blush: Got a notebook with all care requirements although I've remembered it all now.

Acquiring individuals can be a bit of luck, I came across mine randomly in a shop that only ever sold the usual beardies, royals, leos and some chams (so was a bit of a one off). The guy whose website I linked works at Crystal Palace Reptiles apparently so they have CB ones there. But I think snakes'n'adders and Coast to Coast Reptiles sell WC's. They're occasionally for sale in the classifieds but not too often so you just have to keep checking. I saw them for sale last year at Donny so you may have luck at the shows.

Glad I could help


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol thought the pictures where stolen from his website then thought that maybe he worked for them have already emailed them to see if they have any that will be coming up for sale as I have seen they have the muddy eyeds for sale so fingers crossed also I have been checking the reptile trader regularly. Seen loads advertised on pplaces when i search on google but when you get to the ad its like 3 years old lol. Also been checking things like preloved and such like but I am hoping that cpr come back to me as I have heard alot of good things about them and if not there is the show coming up in august and then the hamburg show which my partner maybe going to. But I will check those websites that you have said and may find some luck there and yes thankyou again you have been very helpful.

I also have an add on here to see if anyone has any for sale or if they know of anyone that breeds them :2thumb:


----------



## mooselee (Oct 8, 2007)

Never seen these before but i've just been in my local Pets at Home store who have some in :shock:

Lovely little lizards :flrt:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

mooselee said:


> Never seen these before but i've just been in my local Pets at Home store who have some in :shock:
> 
> Lovely little lizards :flrt:


Oh dear

Do you know what kind of care they're telling people?


----------

